# Can anyone confirm watermark info on back of current Kodak paper



## rephotographyproject (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

  I need to know what watermark/backprinting appears on sheets of 20 x 24 Kodak Endura Supra Paper. (Or whatever analog paper is currently sold by Kodak, that replaces the below.)

  My old prints are on Kodak Ektacolor Supra II (N). These are printed with Kodak Professional Paper on the back. I am trying to find paper that is printed with the same.

  I heard that all papers are now printed with Professional Image  copyright or something to that effect.

  I would have to buy a batch in order to find out myself. Does anyone have any recent (exposed) paper they could look at?

  Also, is there a difference between:

  Kodak Ektacolor Supra Endura Color Negative RC paper, as listed by B&H  and KODAK PROFESSIONAL SUPRA ENDURA Paper as listed by the Kodak website?

  Thanks so much in advance,

Evan


----------

